# Anyone playing Star Wars X-Wing Miniatures Game?



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2013)

A few mates have got into this recently (one is now playing tournements) and it looks AWESOME!







Video review:




The makers
The starter set
The Wikipedia page


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 3, 2013)

I like the look of it, haven't played it though.


----------



## Epona (Oct 4, 2013)

Fuck the game, I just want the little models


----------



## ivor biggun (Oct 4, 2013)

Awesome? does that inspire awe in you?

You must have a lot more awe than me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2013)

Epona said:


> Fuck the game, I just want the little models



Hehe I know right!?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, I've got it, plus some extra ships. It's a truly excellent game  All the battles I've had with it have been close-fought, nail-biting and sometimes hilarious. It's good enough with just the starter set, but a few more ships really open up the tactics, as you start getting support roles etc.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice! I wants it.


----------

